# Newfound love of Paludariums



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

So I recently moved to a new house (luckily it was only about 8 minutes away, would have been hell getting the parent's 60 gallons any further) so that means I had to reset-up my fish tanks. I've been very much into terrestrial plants lately, so I thought why not try to do a Paludarium! I decided to use my spare 10 gallon. It took me a few hours to figure out what I wanted to do with the substrate, plant placements, etc. I have gravel in the back on a slope and garden pebbles separating the gravel from some large-grain sand. There's a natural Mopani wood cave in the back left corner with an Exotic Allusion Nephthytis (Arrowhead) shoved behind it to keep it standing. On the back right I have a Berry Allusion Nephthytis (Arrowhead) held up by some large river stones. The other plants shoved around are Pothos var. Manjula and a small bit of Glacier in the back right. I have some pennywort floating in there to give a place to sleep for now, thinking about swapping it out for something else later. So far I love how it looks!

My koi betta, Renji, is who lives in this tank. He's my oldest and favorite colored betta so it only made sense! Felt bad he had to stay in a cold small mason jar overnight while I moved ><



Please excuse the clutter, I'm still finding places for all of my stuff and I'm trying to clear out my floor space  Also there's a lot of condensation due to the glass lid.

I'm considering making my 5 gallon into a Paludarium as well, due to me having a bunch of Manjula and Glacier pothos left...not sure yet though!


----------

